# red, sore nipples in 8 year old?



## abeliamama

My daughter, 8 1/2, has red, sore nipples. Is this breast buds forming? I read somewhere that this means that she will get breasts in 3 years. Or could it be something else? Doesn't appear to be clothing or detergent related.


----------



## AbbieB

I remember getting red sore nipples as a kid when it was cold out. Perky nipples rubbing on a cold shirt all day kinda thing.

I second the lotion idea. Lansanoh is not just for nursing mothers! Sooths and protects like a charm.


----------



## Momalea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abeliamama* 
My daughter, 8 1/2, has red, sore nipples. Is this breast buds forming? I read somewhere that this means that she will get breasts in 3 years. Or could it be something else? Doesn't appear to be clothing or detergent related.

My dd got breastbuds (as in her chest wasn't completely flat anymore) right before she turned 8. She is now 8 & 4 months and just this last week she said a couple of time "my chest hurts just right here" and when she lifted her shirt up, sure enough, it was her left nipple/areola. I remember a similar tenderness off and on when developing (about the same age too).
I haven't read that it equals breasts in 3 years, but I haven't done a lot of reading about it yet either.
I've been thinking she's been acting kinda "hormonal" lately, and it looks like I was right on the mark. It's kind of shocking to me, she still seems so young and little.


----------



## rhubarbarin

Ugh I don't know what it means, but I had sore nipples and tender breast buds for YEARS and YEARS. It really sucked! And, I never really got boobs - am still an AA!

What helped: moisturizing, and wearing a tight-fitting camisole or training bra to minimize chafing. Also going to great lengths to avoid anything hitting me in the chest.


----------



## Kidzaplenty

:


----------

